# Old barns and old people



## Reel Time

*Old barns and old people.
Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
Lord, weather us and season us according to your will that we may be beautiful in your sight.*


----------



## Tortuga

Food for thought, Gal.... Gracias...rosesmrosesmrosesm


----------



## jimk

Good post...thanks!


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Thanks for sharing. Won't ever look at an old barn without thinking about our Lord again.


----------



## saltylady

*Thank you so very much for finding an posting such a beautiful an touching piece brought so many thoughts to mind an a tear to my eyes rosesm*


----------

